# Buying heat press today, 3 to choose from. Help!



## Rikky383 (Aug 14, 2008)

Okay, so I'm ready to buy my heat press and I have it narrowed down to 3 presses. I've found 3 different guys locally who have one for sale and I can't decide which one to go with... 

15x15 Mighty Press- *$300 *(fairly new in good working order)

15x15 Hix HT-400- *$250* (about ten years old, but works well, pictured below)

or...

15x15 Hix Presto (almost new)- *$175

*After doing quite a bit of research I'm leaning toward the Mighty Press. I think that's a reasonable price. But then again, the Presto for $175 seems like a steal! Help me out...please!! Hard decision here. Any input from you guys would be great. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

15x15 Hix HT-400

These are made so well


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would buy the Hix, They are tanks. I have issues with the stahls equipment and have found the Hix to be a work horse . I say buy the Hix and only buy once. .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I say buy the Hix and only buy once. .... JB


 I've heard that line somewhere before.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd buy the newest or least used one. Both brands are good. You'll find Mighty Press to have a few more features - over center pressure, upper floating platen, teflon coated platen.


----------



## Rikky383 (Aug 14, 2008)

Okay, so I guess the Presto is out. The price sounded good but from what I've read it's more of a starter press and I don't want to have to upgrade in a few months if I can just get the upgrade now. Plus I guess there's issues with the non-teflon plates getting messy or whatever. I'm still kinda leaning toward the mighty press though just because the guys lives about an hour closer than the guy with the Hix. So the fifty dollars I'd save would just go in my gas tank anyways... Hmmm....still tough decision. Think I'll sleep on it and see if I get any more input from you guys.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Hix all the way.

I've tried the mighty press and although it was nice the hix just "felt" better.

I've owned my HIX 400 for over a year and bought it used, I know in my heart it will last me for many years.
Not sure how old it is but it has the red rocker switched instead of the metal toggle switches.

Bill


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

I didn't realize when everyone talked about the Hix and the Might Press, they were in the price range. Not sure if this should go in the SunIE thread, but could we add SunIE into the mix for this thread since that it's in the same price range? and a number of people have positive comments about them

edit: Just realized you were talking about used equipment, sorry. but have you considered the SunIE? If you have and don't want it, why? (since it's a new machine for the same price)


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Get a HIX or Mighty Press and you will see why. No comparison between those brands and a SunIE.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

There's a Hix 600 for sale down the road for $400. I was thinking a SunIE because of my cash problems, and the Hix 600 looks pretty used. Not sure what I should do . .


----------



## Rikky383 (Aug 14, 2008)

spankthafunk said:


> I didn't realize when everyone talked about the Hix and the Might Press, they were in the price range. Not sure if this should go in the SunIE thread, but could we add SunIE into the mix for this thread since that it's in the same price range? and a number of people have positive comments about them
> 
> edit: Just realized you were talking about used equipment, sorry. but have you considered the SunIE? If you have and don't want it, why? (since it's a new machine for the same price)



I haven't actually looked at the Sunie press much. I did read some good things about it though, but that wasn't until after I pretty much already decided I wanted a Hix or Mighty Press. Plus, I'm pretty much going off what the members of these forums say...although I've read a few good things about the Sunie, most things I've read stay stick to the major name brands. I'm supposed to meet this guy today to pick up the mighty press. He sent me a few pics and it looks to be in good shape cosmetically, so hopefully I'm making the right choice..


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like it will be fine, but hard to understand the feel of the Hix until you use one.


----------



## Rikky383 (Aug 14, 2008)

Problem is the Hix is in San Diego (I'm in Los Angeles) and I wouldn't be able to drive out there until a week from today and I'm getting impatient!


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats a good enough reason that I can relate too. The Mighty has plenty of people better than me that love it. I think its a good choice from what I've read here. Lou has one that he loves and that is a good enough recommendation for me.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a 16x20 digital Mighty Press and I wouldn't trade it for the world, well maybe for the new HIX Master got to try out.


----------



## Rikky383 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey thanks guys for all your input. It's settled...I'm leaving now to meet this guy in Hollywood to pick up the Mighty Press! I'm pretty excited. Laaaater!


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

so would you guys recommend buying a used Hix S-600 for $400, or a brand new SunIE for $250?


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

If I had the cash, or could scrape it together, I'd definitely go with the HIX


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm always leary about buying used machines though, never show how old they are or if they are going to quit on me anytime soon. At least with the SunIE I'd have a three year warranty and could probaly make some money to save up for a better press. But I'm new at this, anyone else?


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

Have any of you heard of the Black Magic- 16 X 20 Heat Transfer Press Machine- Screen Printing & Sublimation?


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

I think a couple of people on here use the Black Magic and think it's a pretty good press


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

The black magic is my very first press. It's working pretty good for me. But I still don't really know How To Use it CORRECTLY... I've made shirts that came out nicely, I've burnt shirts. I believe I had the machine up too high. I forgot the degrees are in celsius.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

ok, where's the HIX, i'll buy it


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

AHHH it's sold. oh well. thanks for the input


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, it's too late, but I sold a 6 month old Black Magic last year because it gave me nothing but troubles. The temperature was 46 degrees off. I replaced it with a Mighty Press and it's always within 10 degrees of the displayed (digital) temperature. Just cause a heat press is built like a tank, doesn't mean it isn't filled with cheap electronics that will make your life miserable.


----------

